# Gomorra 4. Ci sarà? Quando? Ciro Di Marzio è vivo o morto?



## admin (23 Dicembre 2017)

Dopo il finale shock della terza stagione di Gomorra, con la morte (o almeno così pare) di Ciro l'Immortale, sembra proprio che ci sarà una quarta stagione di quella che ormai, probabilmente, può essere considerata la serie tv italiana migliore di sempre.

Ma quando uscirà Gomorra 4? E' ancora presto per le date. Nel 2018 o nel 2019.

Ma Ciro Di Marzio è morto davvero? Dalla scena finale della terza stagione, sembra proprio di sì. Ma in rete c'è chi sostiene che nell'ultimissima scena, le bollicine finali del respiro farebbero pensare al fatto che Ciro sia ancora vivo. Vedremo.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Io vorrei Ciro avesse indossato un giubbotto antiproiettile.
I due immaginavano il tradimento.
Purtroppo é morto


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei Ciro avesse indossato un giubbotto antiproiettile.
> I due immaginavano il tradimento.
> Purtroppo é morto



Anche io lo spero. Però mi sembra strano che Ciro e Genny si siano fatti fregare così e non abbiamo sospettato nulla.

Una cosa mi pare certa, però: senza Ciro una quarta stagione perderebbe tanto, tanto, tanto, tanto.

Sangue blu e compagni hanno il carisma di uno Shiitake


----------



## Raryof (23 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche io lo spero. Però mi sembra strano che Ciro e Genny si siano fatti fregare così e non abbiamo sospettato nulla.
> 
> Una cosa mi pare certa, però: senza Ciro una quarta stagione perderebbe tanto, tanto, tanto, tanto.
> 
> Sangue blu e compagni hanno il carisma di uno Shiitake



In effetti la mancanza di Ciro non si spiega, Sangue blu contro tutti? Genny e Patrizia? manca il filo conduttore che era/è Ciro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2017)

E' morto. Il giochetto della finta sparatoria con tuffo lo hanno gia' fatto due episodi prima, e Sangue Blu era complice di quel bluff, non possono fregarli. In ogni caso si accerteranno che e' morto.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Dicembre 2017)

da cosa dite che ciro e genny aveva intuito il tradimento?


----------



## fra29 (23 Dicembre 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei Ciro avesse indossato un giubbotto antiproiettile.
> I due immaginavano il tradimento.
> Purtroppo é morto



Ma dai.. è impossibile.
1.il personaggio di Ciro era “esaurito l con il pianto sulla tomba del,a sua famiglia
2. La scena strappalacrime non avrebbe senso
3. Il giubbotto antiproiettile l’hanno già usato per i ragazzi di Sangue Blu.. 
4. Ciro va a fondo.. questi restano là con la barca.. come fanno a giustificare una sua sopravvivenza?


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Dicembre 2017)

In pratica, ad oggi, la 4 stagione sarà : enzo, valerio ed il loro clan con i fratelli capaccio contro il solo genny che non dispone nemmeno di un esercito numeroso. per me patrizia vorrà avere la sua parte e farà lotta a tutti.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Ma quanto sono insopportabili i fratelli capaccio da 1 a kalinic?


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2017)

Patrizia sarà l'erede di Ciro nella serie, secondo me. Avrà un ruolo da protagonista, ma non so quanto potrà funzionare.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Patrizia sarà l'erede di Ciro nella serie, secondo me. Avrà un ruolo da protagonista, ma non so quanto potrà funzionare.



da una parte lo penso ancheio.. per me la 4 stagione iniierà con genny e patrizia che non hanno un loro esercito, tra l'altro cosa non da poco, contro i fratelli capccio ed nezo e valerio che loro si hanno un esercito. 
poi patriia si distaccherà e vorrà diventare una boss


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Dicembre 2017)

una cosa non mi è chiara.. tempo fa in rete girava una foto di don pietrio e donna imma con abiti bianchi.. ecco io questa scena non l'ho vista questa stagione


----------



## Raryof (23 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> da una parte lo penso ancheio.. per me la 4 stagione iniierà con genny e patrizia che non hanno un loro esercito, tra l'altro cosa non da poco, contro i fratelli capccio ed nezo e valerio che loro si hanno un esercito.
> poi patriia si distaccherà e vorrà diventare una boss



Patrizia non potrebbe prendere le zone di Scianel? Genny qualcosa di suo aveva messo su e lo aveva dato a Scianel per tenerla buona.
L'unica cosa che va a favore di Sangue blu è che a livello di storia può avere un cambiamento e ha ulteriori personaggi che lo affiancano, i guaglioni e la ragazza, Ciro nella storia ci entrava solamente attraverso Genny, lui a dir la verità ha fatto da spalla un po' a tutti e la morte per certi versi non è così scandalosa.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (23 Dicembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma dai.. è impossibile.
> 1.il personaggio di Ciro era “esaurito l con il pianto sulla tomba del,a sua famiglia
> 2. La scena strappalacrime non avrebbe senso
> 3. Il giubbotto antiproiettile l’hanno già usato per i ragazzi di Sangue Blu..
> 4. Ciro va a fondo.. questi restano là con la barca.. come fanno a giustificare una sua sopravvivenza?


Forse se leggi bene ho scritto “é morto”.
La serie l’ho vista e ricordo le scene precedenti.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Dicembre 2017)

Voglio sperare che sia vivo, perché Ciro ha carisma e D'amore è un attore di rara bravura. 
Tuttavia, da un punto di vista squisitamente tecnico, la conferma della morte sarebbe sorprendentemente epica, nessuna serie ha mai tolto di mezzo il personaggio principale. Sarebbe un capolavoro di scrittura e di realismo, non ci sono immortali tra chi fa quella vita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Dicembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che sia vivo, perché Ciro ha carisma e D'amore è un attore di rara bravura.
> Tuttavia, da un punto di vista squisitamente tecnico, la conferma della morte sarebbe sorprendentemente epica, nessuna serie * italiana *ha mai tolto di mezzo il personaggio principale. Sarebbe un capolavoro di scrittura e di realismo, non ci sono immortali tra chi fa quella vita.



Fixed 

E da fan di GOT, proprio per quello ho adorato il finale di ieri. A morte i cliché e viva la narrativa realista e coraggiosa!



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Igniorante (24 Dicembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fixed
> 
> E da fan di GOT, proprio per quello ho adorato il finale di ieri. A morte i cliché e viva la narrativa realista e coraggiosa!
> 
> ...



Non vedendo GOT, e non per mancanza di interesse ma perchè sono rimasto parecchio indietro con gli episodi (quando uno ne deve recuperare tanti è facile che la serie venga messa in disparte, idem per TWD), non capisco a cosa ti riferisci 
Comunque sì, esatto, il concetto è quello...i Re sono quelli che prima o poi cadranno SEMPRE, a maggior ragione in un mondo come quello di Gomorra...nella vita reale i Ciro Di Marzio sono o pentiti e sotto scorta, o latitanti o, appunto, morti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Dicembre 2017)

Mamma mia che serie Tv 

Ieri sono saltato dal divano per la scena finale. 

Comunque anche per me Ciro è morto , avrà chiesto di non fare più il personaggio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Dicembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Non vedendo GOT, e non per mancanza di interesse ma perchè sono rimasto parecchio indietro con gli episodi (quando uno ne deve recuperare tanti è facile che la serie venga messa in disparte, idem per TWD), non capisco a cosa ti riferisci
> Comunque sì, esatto, il concetto è quello...i Re sono quelli che prima o poi cadranno SEMPRE, a maggior ragione in un mondo come quello di Gomorra...nella vita reale i Ciro Di Marzio sono o pentiti e sotto scorta, o latitanti o, appunto, morti.



E' una serie dove quello che è successo a Ciro succede ogni anno, con i protagonisti che muoiono all'improvviso e in modo brutale. Realismo del mondo medioevale. Nonostante questo, la serie (che deriva da libri importanti) è sempre riuscita ad andare avanti e stupire.
E infatti dopo GOT non riesco più a vedere le serie banali e scontate!

Quelle che ho inserito sono due morte iconiche ed entrate nella storia della TV e della letteratura fantasy, quindi mi sono sentito libero di postarle, ma magari copro con il tag spoiler perchè mi rendo conto che non tutti possono conoscerle.. se vuoi metti il tag anche nel tuo quote al mio post !


----------



## fabri47 (24 Dicembre 2017)

E' morto, pochi cavoli. Se sopravvive, Gomorra diventerà automaticamente una serie fantascientifica.


----------



## patriots88 (24 Dicembre 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei Ciro avesse indossato un giubbotto antiproiettile.
> I due immaginavano il tradimento.
> Purtroppo é morto



sono stati perquisiti.
se avesse avuto un giubbotto vuoi che non se ne accorgevano?

è morto dai.
ormai il personaggio aveva dato tutto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Dicembre 2017)

Ovviamente senza Ciro non lo guarderò


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Febbraio 2018)

Ho appena letto che "Don pietro" ha interpretato Vespasiano nella serie tv Britannia


----------

